# Basscannon // Hard Dance Remix from DJ RAVERFOX



## djraverfox (Sep 17, 2011)

///LISTEN HUR///

Hard Dance Remix of Flux's "Basscannon". Originally ther dubstep jam, I've done made it a hard-dance choon. :3 

"Bass Cannon" by Flux Pavillion was released by Circus Records. 

Original Track Promo-ed by UKF Music 
Flux Pavillion 
http://www.facebook.com/fluxpavilion 

Circus Records 
http://www.circus-records.co.uk 

UKF Music 
http://www.ukfmusic.com


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 20, 2011)

no one commented yet? interesting... well dude, i find it very interesting. i like it. it reminds tho more on it should belong in rhythm games like DDR/stepmania or some sort. just for some reason i can imagine it being in a DDR(Dance Dance Revolution) track list.i like it.


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2011)

Your mastering is too compressed and this makes the percussion weak


----------

